# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Buch über vollwertige Ernährung auf thailändisch
Ich will es gleich mal vorausschicken: über Ernährung kann man sicher vollkommen unterschiedlicher Meinung sein und eure Ansichten solltet ihr auch behalten und bewahren.... oder vielleicht auch verändern.

Ich suche hier Tipps für Literatur über vollwertige Ernährung, die auf thailändisch verfasst ist. Mag sein, dass es so etwas gar nicht gibt -was mich auch nicht verwundern würde-, auch für diesen Hinweis wäre ich dankbar.

Danke euch schon mal für eure Mühe   ::

----------


## schiene

Denke die beste Quelle wird ein Buchgeschäft in Thailand sein.Kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen!
Bin allerdings im Mai/Juni in Thailand und kann  nen Buch mitbringen.

----------


## Enrico

Denke die gesamte Ernährung, auch wenn ich da nicht dran gehe, in Thailand ist Vollwertig und gesünder als unsere. Sieht man an den Leuten schon allein.

----------

> Bin allerdings im Mai/Juni in Thailand


hatten es im mai auch vor.

----------

Sind im Oktober auch -leider nur- zwei Wochen in BKK. Ist natürlich eine gute Idee, sich dot einmal in einem Buchladen umzusehen. 

@ Enrico,
ganz global gesehen magst Du da Recht haben, wenn man aber ein wenig hinter die Kulissen guckt, entdeckt man schon eine Menge Schwachpunkte.
Und dann kommt hinzu, was für den Einen gut ist, muss für den Anderen nicht automatisch ebenso gut sein.
Da meine Frau schon seit ihrem 9. Lebensjahr mit allergischen Hautausschlägen kämpft, die in Thailand bislang immer ziemlich hemmungslos mit Cortison gedeckelt wurden, ist es natürlich nicht verwunderlich, dass sie hier förmlich "explodiert". Unter Brücksichtigung vieler anderer Gesichtspunkte versuche ich ihr auch die Zusammenhänge mit der Ernährung direkt (sofortige Reaktion auf Knoblauch) und indirekt (längerfristige Folgen) nahe zu bringen.
Es ist auch nicht immer leicht, mit anzusehen, wie sie geknickt vor dem Spiegel steht   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kannst es ja mal hier versuchen Asiabooks vielleicht wirst du dort fundig.

----------


## Samuianer

Erstmal muss die Ursache dieser allergischen Reaktion geklaert werden, dan kann Mensch von da  weiter machen!


ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Cheffe Enrico! Die Original Thaikueche ist hochgradig vollwertig, bis auf den weissen Reis, aber es gibt auch braunen (ungeschaelten) Reis!

Aber auch hier haben die denaturierten "Nahrungsmittel" laengst den Markt erobert, wenn ich da nur an die rote oder gruene Fanta denke, alles ist mit MSG gepeppt...schau sich einer die Aknepickel der jungen Maedelz an, die immer fetteren Kinder an...falsche Ernaehrung!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was ist MSG?

----------

> Denke die gesamte Ernährung, auch wenn ich da nicht dran gehe, in Thailand ist Vollwertig und gesünder als unsere. Sieht man an den Leuten schon allein.


Wenn du die zeitgenössiche Küche meinst, dann muss ich dir leider empfehlen dir bei Monta eine Pappnase abzuholen.

An den Threadstarter, soetwas dürfte es in jeder besser sortierten Buchhandlung in Thailand geben, denn auch dort ist gesundheitsbewusste oder diätorientierte Küche durchaus ein Thema. Bei dem einen Kochbuch welches jetzt in meinem Bücherschrank steht habe ich schon die schlimmsten Befürchtungen.

----------

> Was ist MSG?


Monosodiumglutamat.

----------

> Monosodium*glutamat*.


alleine bei dem namen läuft es mir kalt über den rücken. bei speisen in denen glutamat verwendet wurde, habe ich anschliessend mehrere tage einen unheimlichen juckreiz am ganzen körper. also eine allergie.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Daniel Sun
> 
> Was ist MSG?
> 
> 
> Monosodiumglutamat.


 ::  

Genau, ein "Natriumsalz"! Oder auch Geschmacksverstaerker, erhaelt "Knorr Aromat", "Fondor" in ALLEN Bruehwuerfeln, Instant Sossen, Suppen enthalten und in ALLEN Junk-Food Artikeln, bei KFC z.B. der RENNER in der Panade!

in der chinesischen Kuech ist die Kombination:
1/3 Zucker
1/3 Wuerzsossen/Salz
1/3 Glutamat nichts Ungewoehnliches!

Allergische Auswirkungen:

- Schwindel
- Schweißausbruch
- extremes Hitzegefühl am ganzen Körper
- deutliche Rotfärbung einzelner Hautpartien (v.a. Gesicht)
- Gefühl, als würden 1000 Ameisen über den Körper und die Kopfhaut krabbeln

Symptome dauern zwischen 30min und 2-3 Stunden und müssen in leichteren fällen auch nicht alle gleichzeitig auftreten.

Eine weitere Folgeerscheinung: Je höher die Dosis war, desto kürzer die Zeitspanne bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo mich das verseuchte Essen wieder schwallartig verlassen will (Durchfall). Auch irgendwo zwischen nur 30-45min und einigen Stunden.

Es gibt auch das "China Restaurant Syndrom"...

 Geplant war ein schöner Abend im China-Restaurant. Geendet ist er anders, als erwartet - mit Schläfendruck, Engegefühl im Brustkorb, Kopfschmerzen. Diese und andere Symptome können bei dem sogenannten China-Restaurant-Syndrom (oder "Hot-dog Kopfschmerz") auftreten. Dahinter steckt in der Regel eine Unverträglichkeit auf Glutamat, als Verursacher kommt u.a. Sojasoße infrage. Die Inkubationszeit kann 10 bis 30 Minuten betragen, die Beschwerden können schlimmstenfalls ein paar Stunden anhalten.

Glutamat, das Salz der Glutaminsäure, ist ein Würzmittel (Nahrungsmittelzusatz), das besonders häufig in asiatischen Restaurants, aber auch bei Fertiggerichten oder in Schnellimbissen eingesetzt wird. Dieser Geschmacksverstärker (z.B. Natriumglutamat) kann bei empfindlichen Menschen eine Lebensmittelunverträglichkeit bzw. -allergie auslösen.

Quelle:
http://www.gesundheit.de/wissen/kran...rom/index.html

Giftzentrale
http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/giftzentrale/china.html


Der groesste Witz dabei ist das es PRIMA OHNE das Zeuchs geht, es wird nur von Koechen angewendet, die keine Ahnung vom Kochen haben!

Im Zusammenhang mit MSG wird auch oft von Akkumulationsgefahr gesprochen, da das Zeuchs mittlerweile in sehr, sehr vielen Industrienahrungsmitteln enthalten ist, weiss kein Mensch wieviel er z.B. mit 'ner Bratwurst, gefolgt von einer Tuete Chips, daheim 'n rasches Schinkenbrot mit Suess-Sauer Suppe aus der Dose, anschliessend zum Chinesen...

----------

Erstmal muss die Ursache dieser allergischen Reaktion geklaert werden, dan kann Mensch von da  weiter machen!Das ist das kleinste Problem, das ist schließlich mein Beruf. Trotzdem ist manche Therapie ein langwieriges Puzzlespiel.

Braunen Reis habe ich hier im Asia-Shop noch nicht gesehen, eventuell sollten wir mal in einen anderen Laden gehen. Natürlich bekommt man ihn auch im Reformhaus oder im Bioladen, aber nicht in preiswerten, großen Mengen. Und der erste Versuch scheiterte, weil der Geschmack halt ein wenig anders ist und bei den beiden nicht gut ankam.

----------

Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grauen daran zurück, wie meine Mutter mal anfing diesen vollwertigen Reis zu benutzen. Die Vollkornnudeln gingen ja noch, aber der Reis, da kann ich deine Familie gut verstehen.

----------

> Das ist das kleinste Problem, das ist schließlich mein Beruf.


dann wäre es ja für dich eine leichtigkeit erst einmal einen allergietest durch zuführen.
hatte damals auch bei einem meiner söhne. verschiedene substanzen zusammen ergaben eine chemische reaktion und wirken sich bei ihm zu einer allergie aus.
wie du nun oben sagtest, das sie mit kortison voll gepumpt wurde. kortison ist wirklich das letzte was man verwenden sollte.
aber ich denke da ist deine frau in den richtigen händen. aber bitte lass uns deine ergebnisse wissen. denn man lernt ja immer noch gerne etwas dazu und weis dann bei ähnlichen fällen zu reagieren.

----------

> Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grauen daran zurück, wie meine Mutter mal anfing diesen vollwertigen Reis zu benutzen. Die Vollkornnudeln gingen ja noch, aber der Reis, da kann ich deine Familie gut verstehen.



Sicher, nicht alles schmeckt gut, manchmal muss man schon eine Weile suchen. Leider kann ich die jahrelangen Ernährungsgewohnheiten nicht so schnell abändern, sonst passiert das   ::

----------

> dann wäre es ja für dich eine leichtigkeit erst einmal einen allergietest durch zuführen.



Hab ich schon und ich weiß auch, woran es liegt. Schwieriger ist es, das meiner Frau klar zu machen. Es geht, aber halt nur in kleinen Schritten, denn beim Essen denkt sie wie viele.... das habe ich immer gegessen, wieso soll das nun plötzlich schlecht sein.

----------

und an was reagiert sie allergisch?

----------

Das ist eine ganze Menge, z.B. Knoblauch, Chili in Form der fertigen Pasten aus dem Asia-Shop, Garnelen und noch einiges mehr. Eigentlich alles Dinge, die zur typischen Thaiküche gehören und somit schon deprimierend für sie. Oft sind auch Teile davon in einzelnen, vorgefertigten oder eingefrorenen Produkten enthalten, natürlich auch in deutschen.

----------

mit knoblauch habe ich persönlich probleme. bekomm davon immer sodbrennen.
mit chili, das macht der darm nicht mit.
garnelen kein problem, blos wenn ich davon zuviel esse bekomme ich einen eiweissschock.

----------

